
Ask HN: Share your top 10 linux commands  - giis
Today I came across interesting post which displays top 10 commands from history file.<p>$ history | awk &#x27;{CMD[$2]++;count++;}END { for (a in CMD)print CMD[a] &quot; &quot; CMD[a]&#x2F;count*100 &quot;% &quot; a;}&#x27; | grep -v &quot;.&#x2F;&quot; | column -c3 -s &quot; &quot; -t | sort -nr | nl |  head -n10<p>Here is my results:<p><pre><code>     1	135  13.5%  vim

     2	133  13.3%  gcc

     3	122  12.2%  ls

     4	52   5.2%   cd

     5	47   4.7%   less

     6	43   4.3%   grep

     7	38   3.8%   exit

     8	35   3.5%   cat

     9	29   2.9%   python

    10	25   2.5%   sudo</code></pre>
======
tluyben2

         1	237  23.7%  ls
         2	119  11.9%  cd
         3	91   9.1%   vim
         4	68   6.8%   screen
         5	45   4.5%   exit
         6	40   4%     more
         7	40   4%     grep
         8	31   3.1%   top
         9	25   2.5%   ps
        10	18   1.8%   df
    

Seems weird that these would be my most used commands. Although screen
contains stuff which is not the history outside screen. And I spend by far the
most time in screen. So let's see what the screens have:

cross compiling for ARM screen:

    
    
         1  160  26.9815%   ls
         2  102  17.2007%   make
         3  79   13.3221%   cd
         4  51   8.60034%   find
         5  47   7.9258%    vim
         6  39   6.57673%   more
         7  10   1.68634%   git
         8  9    1.51771%   grep
         9  4    0.674536%  tar
        10  4    0.674536%  rm
    

web dev screen:

    
    
         1	46  20.8145%   vim
         2	31  14.0271%   ls
         3	21  9.50226%   git
         4	20  9.04977%   supervisor
         5	12  5.42986%   more
         6	6   2.71493%   ssh
         7	6   2.71493%   cd
         8	5   2.26244%   nano
         9	4   1.80995%   ps
        10	3   1.35747%   sudo
    

Haskell dev screen (painful day today fighting with cabal):

    
    
         1	80  16%    cabal
         2	64  12.8%  nano
         3	63  12.6%  ls
         4	22  4.4%   more
         5	21  4.2%   cd
         6	21  4.2%   apt-get
         7	20  4%     supervisor
         8	18  3.6%   git
         9	15  3%     ghc
        10	12  2.4%   find

~~~
helloTree
Looks like you use nano for Haskell development and vim for the other stuff
why's that? And a minor tip, you can close your tty using ^D (because I saw
exit).

~~~
tluyben2
Well in the particular case I wasn't coding Haskell; I was fighting cabal :) I
needed to install some GUI lib and that took it's sweet time. But there was no
coding involved just messing around with build files and such. Not sure why I
didn't use vim for that, I use it for coding anyway.

------
ja27
On my MacBook:

    
    
         1	110  22%    ls
         2	99   19.8%  cd
         3	44   8.8%   top
         4	39   7.8%   vi
         5	23   4.6%   pwd
         6	23   4.6%   crashoff
         7	16   3.2%   rm
         8	14   2.8%   du
         9	12   2.4%   crashon
        10	11   2.2%   ssh
    

(crashon / crashoff are scripts to start and stop CrashPlan)

Raspberry Pi:

    
    
         1	85  26.3158%   ls
         2	53  16.4087%   sudo
         3	20  6.19195%   pwd
         4	20  6.19195%   cd
         5	19  5.88235%   exit
         6	17  5.26316%   crontab
         7	12  3.71517%   df
         8	11  3.40557%   streamripper
         9	10  3.09598%   ps
        10	9   2.78638%   date
    

(was setting up a streamripper cronjob recently, so it's skewed)

------
LarryMade2

         1	116  39.4558%   sudo
         2	37   12.585%    cd
         3	29   9.86395%   ls
         4	5    1.70068%   traceroute
         5	5    1.70068%   nautilus
         6	5    1.70068%   ifconfig
         7	5    1.70068%   chmod
         8	4    1.36054%   ssh
         9	3    1.02041%   x64
        10	3    1.02041%   ping
    

Nothing too exciting, use Ubuntu desktop mostly, most of the sudo stuff is
likely apt-get and other non-repository installation stuff. Network debugging,
Nautilus was when I was trying out desktop managers managers... Glad to see
VICE C64 emulator on the list.

------
dllthomas
My results vary pretty dramatically depending on which of my history files I
point it at, as expected (I separate them by context).

It seems like this'll be warped by a couple things, though. It only sees the
first command in a pipeline (I don't see a good general solution to this...)
and loops just see the loop, blocks just see the { or (, etc. It's also going
to be missing hidden lines (HISTCONTROL=ignoredups, etc).

Interesting, nonetheless.

------
akavi
On my work computer (I'm a webdev):

    
    
         1	101  20.2%  vim
         2	64   12.8%  gs
         3	56   11.2%  cd
         4	49   9.8%   git
         5	40   8%     ls
         6	30   6%     ga
         7	20   4%     grep
         8	20   4%     gcm
         9	20   4%     brake
        10	14   2.8%   gpso
    

`git` actually is a much higher percentage, since `gs`, `ga`, `gcm`, and
`gpso` are aliases for various git commands.

------
zachlatta

         1	1743  35.0493%    git
         2	726   14.5988%    ls
         3	385   7.74181%    cd
         4	314   6.3141%     rvm
         5	307   6.17334%    vim
         6	197   3.96139%    rake
         7	98    1.97064%    tmux
         8	97    1.95053%    ..
         9	86    1.72934%    ag
        10	72    1.44782%    rspec
    

Not too surprising. I'm surprised how high rvm is on the list.

------
gee_totes

         1	182  18.2%  git
         2	151  15.1%  ls
         3	125  12.5%  cd
         4	51   5.1%   rake
         5	46   4.6%   cat
         6	43   4.3%   vi
         7	36   3.6%   tail
         8	33   3.3%   casperjs
         9	32   3.2%   rails
        10	29   2.9%   tubesio
    

Lol, I use cat more than vim (not really, I just have one vim session open and
navigate files with :e)

------
S4M
At work:

    
    
         1	121     24.2%  ls
         2	83      16.6%  svn
         3	40      8%     cd
         4	38      7.6%   cat
         5	31      6.2%   sudo
         6	21      4.2%   scp
         7	20      4%     zip
         8	18      3.6%   mysql
         9	15      3%     xrandr
        10	14      2.8%   ssh

------
caw
Mostly sysadmin stuff, because that's what I do.

    
    
         1  177  19.2601%   ls
         2  113  12.296%    vim
         3  101  10.9902%   cd
         4  95   10.3373%   ssh
         7  25   2.72035%   rm
         8  18   1.95865%   grep
        10  13   1.41458%   df

------
copiga

         1  104  10.4%  valac
         2  98   9.8%   cd
         3  84   8.4%   fg
         4  83   8.3%   emacs
         5  59   5.9%   ls
         6  47   4.7%   ssh
         7  32   3.2%   vala
         8  31   3.1%   cat
         9  22   2.2%   mkdir
        10  22   2.2%   ..

------
plexapp
On dev box :

    
    
         1	213  21.3%  vi
         2	172  17.2%  git
         3	161  16.1%  ls
         4	135  13.5%  cd
         5	37   3.7%   python
         6	36   3.6%   screen
         7	32   3.2%   rm
         8	21   2.1%   wget
         9	18   1.8%   mv
        10	15   1.5%   cat

------
plexapp
On desktop :

    
    
         1	124  12.4%  ls
         2	115  11.5%  ssh
         3	96   9.6%   cd
         4	91   9.1%   git
         5	89   8.9%   vi
         6	72   7.2%   sudo
         7	36   3.6%   rm
         8	24   2.4%   vagrant
         9	18   1.8%   adb
        10	17   1.7%   cat

------
anderspetersson

         1	83  16.6%  django-admin.py
         2	73  14.6%  git
         3	56  11.2%  fab
         4	42  8.4%   ls
         5	40  8%     cd
         6	39  7.8%   ssh
         7	24  4.8%   knife
         8	16  3.2%   python
         9	14  2.8%   pip
        10	13  2.6%   ping

------
beigeotter
On my macbook:

    
    
       1	90  18%    cd
         2	86  17.2%  rails
         3	64  12.8%  ls
         4	44  8.8%   ssh
         5	37  7.4%   rake
         6	34  6.8%   ping
         7	24  4.8%   git
         8	21  4.2%   dig
         9	11  2.2%   cat
        10	9   1.8%   whois

------
orchdork10159

         1	107  21.4%  php
         2	96   19.2%  ls
         3	72   14.4%  cd
         4	42   8.4%   ssh
         5	33   6.6%   sudo
         6	29   5.8%   composer
         7	14   2.8%   rm
         8	12   2.4%   exit
         9	10   2%     git
        10	6    1.2%   nano

------
hgfischer

         1	162  32.4%  ls
         2	71   14.2%  cd
         3	31   6.2%   git
         4	30   6%     sudo
         5	19   3.8%   rm
         6	19   3.8%   find
         7	17   3.4%   mv
         8	9    1.8%   more
         9	9    1.8%   go
        10	9    1.8%   dmesg

------
adampresley

         1	331  33.1%  git
         2	170  17%    cd
         3	76   7.6%   exit
         4	71   7.1%   ll
         5	53   5.3%   make
         6	49   4.9%   ls
         7	41   4.1%   fab
         8	32   3.2%   find
         9	30   3%     sudo
        10	16   1.6%   rm

------
giis
interesting to see 'git' commonly used more like regular bash commands :)

